
Canadian Official Calls for Removal of Key Software from 737 Max - Nrbelex
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/22/business/boeing-canada-737-max.html
======
ilaksh
Would be interested to hear what his suggestion was for how they could
accomplish that. I thought the MCAS was required to prevent stalls or
something. Guessing he had some other software tweak that would make MCAS
unnecessary.

